# pink???



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

hey does anybody think that the capita stairmaster 148 with the girl throwing up thing... and the union cadet white and pink bindings are alittle to much pink for a guy????? with white boots.. look at the pics and tell me what u think

View attachment 47

View attachment 48


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I didn't know people cared about how you look on the mountain? I say, if the stuff you want to buy suits your style of riding and everything else, go for it.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I love the stairmaster, I don't care about the graphics. But I do like pink. I mean if it's excessive then I hate it, but a touch of pink I think can be kinda cool. No... I'm not gay, but Paolo and MPD are damn sexy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

cool thanks guys.. lol i just bought them both.. im sure i will love...


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha Sno, that's funny stuff.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

not much of a pink fan but i do like that board. 

on that note, this is why i love my Ride DH...straight black, both sides, no graphics. 

i'd be lying if i said i dont care at all about colors and graphics and yadda yadda yadda but i am a firm believer of form over function. that said, that is a bad ass looking board.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

alaric said:


> a touch of pink I think can be kinda cool. No... I'm not gay, but Paolo and MPD are damn sexy.


well you're half right!

make sure to wash your hands tho, if you touch any of MPDs pink!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> well you're half right!
> 
> make sure to wash your hands tho, if you touch any of MPDs pink!


Definitely cause it's all stink...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

spaz81590 said:


> cool thanks guys.. lol i just bought them both.. im sure i will love...



i hate you... jkidont 


Love the board and bindings!!!!


----------

